# Debit/credit card



## mgoodson (Apr 12, 2016)

Most of our patients pay with debit/credit card. Is it acceptable/legal to add the credit card processing fee to the patients total? We also accept checks and cash payments, but most still want to pay with credit/debit card.


----------



## Walker22 (Apr 12, 2016)

mgoodson said:


> Most of our patients pay with debit/credit card. Is it acceptable/legal to add the credit card processing fee to the patients total? We also accept checks and cash payments, but most still want to pay with credit/debit card.



I will not comment on the legality since I am not a lawyer, but it seems that this is a good way to anger your patients for very little return. If you are bound and determined to collect the processing fee, a better arrangement would be to give a discount to those who pay cash, like some gas stations are doing.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 12, 2016)

You might be able to add a "convenience fee" but I believe it has to be a payment method other than in person such as via the web.


----------



## Cheezum51 (Apr 13, 2016)

In most cases, the agreements signed with the credit card processing companies state that you cannot charge the patients for the cost of them using their credit cards.

I always looked at it as a cheaper fee to pay that was much less expensive than the cost of collection services to collect on bad checks.

Also, make sure you are getting the best rate for processing your credit cards. I always found that the most expensive fees were charged by doing it directly through any bank.

We used a company called Total Merchant Services which had great rates and the money for the charges was direct deposited into our business account. They also provided free processing equipment and updates.

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 13, 2016)

Cheezum51 said:


> I always looked at it as a cheaper fee to pay that was much less expensive than the cost of collection services to collect on bad checks.



Well said. I'm one of those I never have cash on me (to avoid vending machines and unhealthy snacks) it's either collect from me right now or wait until I get around to it (ie about to go to collections)


----------

